# 10 Easy Ways To Ruin A Perfectly Good Tractor



## Hoodoo Valley

10 Easy Ways to Mess Up a Good Tractor

by By Steve Thompson

We know you've never done any of these. But the next time your neighbor does, you'll know how to fix it. 



Tractors are loyal servants. Still, they cannot always overcome the misguided operating skills of their owners. Their rush to finish a job—and their firm belief that warning lights are only advisory—can bring even the finest piece of machinery to its knees. With help from tractor-service technicians, we've compiled a list of dumb things some tractor owners do. 

1. Filling the diesel fuel tank with gasoline. Ah, the mighty diesel engine, rough and rugged. . . until you pour in gasoline. The first thing you hear is a loud "pinging" sound. Next, your pistons take on interesting new shapes. Last, you write a check for a new engine. Solution: There is a good reason why the decal by the diesel tank on a diesel tractor says "diesel fuel only." 

2. Failing to tighten the engine oil drain plug. The oil needs to stay with the engine. The oil drain plug keeps it there. So why does it mysteriously loosen itself after oil changes? My theory is that the plug is installed and finger-tightened. When you go to get the wrench to tighten the plug, something breaks your concentration (like a cell phone call from your neighbor who wants to know what happens when you put gasoline in a diesel engine). The drain plug never gets tightened, and an engine bearing molds itself to the crankshaft. Pull out the checkbook. Solution: Always check for leaks. If the oil gauge reads "0" or the oil light is red (techs call it the "idiot light"), stop the engine. Or, it will stop by itself. 

3. Stringing lights, radio, GPS or fan onto your electrical system without going through a fuse. Electrical circuits on tractors are protected by fuses and breakers. Each circuit is designed to carry a certain number of amps. But tractors always need more lights. So you grab the headlight wire, strip the insulation, splice in a new wire and tape it. When the fuse blows, you install a higher amp fuse. When it blows, tinfoil or a piece of wire closes the connection. Great idea—until your tractor burns to the ground. Solution: Check the number on that fuse—the original fuse. That's the circuit's rating. If it blows, find out why the circuit is drawing too many amps. 

4. Operating a tractor too fast. Tractors are designed for slow operation in rough terrain—not the 33-degree banks at the Talladega Speedway. Go too fast over rough ground and you can leave front axle parts—even entire axle assemblies—on the ground. I was cruising through tall grass in a new field one time. The right front tire fell off after I ran onto an old, open well. The front axle broke, and I got bruised up. Solution: If you have the need for speed, move onto the road (in something other than a tractor). Tractor rollovers happen before you can react. 

5. Putting dirty fuel in your tractor. Dirty or contaminated fuel in a tractor, whatever fuel type it uses, is a problem. The injector pump is a very precise component and will not drink water or debris. Solution: If your tank and fuel system are dirty, you may have to remove and clean your tractor's fuel tank. Don't forget to clean your supply tank too. 

6. Never servicing the hydraulic and electrical systems. The hydraulic and electrical systems are easily ignored because the tractor will usually start and the hydraulics will work, even if not perfectly. But buy just one new hydraulic pump and you'll remember to service it next time. The battery is the heart of your electrical system. Inspect all wires often, and keep your battery secure so it doesn't shake around. Inspect your positive cable. If it shorts, you could have a fire because there is usually no fuse or breaker protection for this battery cable. Solution: The fix is simple. Always service the hydraulic and electrical systems, look for leaks and check for bare wires. 

7. Operating the tractor with your foot resting on the clutch pedal. A foot that rides the clutch will soon put you in the market for a throw-out bearing, a clutch and pressure plate, or both. Solution: Most clutches require about an inch of "free travel" when they are properly adjusted. Always remove your foot from the clutch pedal after the clutch is released. 

8. Failing to keep the radiator clean. It's not too rare an event for an engine to burn up due to dirt clogging the radiator cooling fins. Solution: If your engine registers hot, try what we do in the shop. Blow and wash the dirt from the radiator. But be careful with high-pressure water or air. The pressure can bend the radiator fins. 

9. Not servicing the air filter. The air filter is the engine's lifesaver. The time it takes for the filter to get dirty is only determined by the dust in the air where your tractor is running. Solution: Service your filter more often in extreme conditions. If your engine begins to smoke, check your filter. Remember: No air in, no power out. Some tractors are equipped with an air filter gauge or a light. This shows you the amount of air restriction in the filter. 

10. Running the tractor out of diesel. You thought the fuel gauge didn't work. You knew you were low on fuel. The red light and dinging bells meant nothing to you because you just wanted to finish the job. OK, OK, so you didn't break anything when you ran it out of fuel, but you surely lost time. Solution: Keep plenty of fuel in the tank so you won't have to pay the service technician to bleed the lines and change the fuel filters. Your first-place ribbon is your service invoice.


----------



## Rustyrat

Beam,
Thanks for the info. As a new tractor owner I really appreciate this type of information.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've always been a bit of a preventative maintenance buff, but even this list got me looking a bit harder at what I do.


----------



## Countrytractor

All good stuff there Mr. Beam.

Reckon it’s a coincidence I read the same thing yesterday. Good information needs to be shared I’m thinkin.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The internet is loaded with this sort of info, but I honed in on a few things I never really thought about, so I thought I'd put it on here as well.


----------



## LostValley

*Number 5*

I thought the can of fuel might be bad. It was.


----------



## rsmith335

11 Let me use it, HA HA:lmao:


----------



## huffmanfarmer

Really good info! Its a lot of basics but if you watch the small stuff it helps keep the bad stuff away.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I know this is an old thread - some of those listed would apply to the smaller lawntractors as well- a few experiences ive come across : 

Neighbor accidentally put kerosene in his 2 cycle weedeater- i tried for hours to find out why it wouldnt start- it never occured to me itd be the 'fuel' .

Picking up a couple lawntractors cheep ( real cheep) - come to find out why owner couldnt get em running is : 

1. Lack of oil makes rods break and other nasty stuff happen

2. Engines full of water cant turn over

3. Lawntractors shouldnt be left outside uncovered - water gets in everything, even gear boxes and weeds grow from the seats

4. Inventive super cheep people shouldnt be allowed to 'fix' their tractors - makes it harder to fix them correctly

I suppose if people did do things properly, i wouldnt be getting them so cheep tho.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I can't help but laugh DT! That Stihl saw I found at the dumpsters......... It had a new bar and chain. I mean brand new! I grabbed it out of the trash and did a field check of the compression and it was great! Checked the gas. Out! This by the way is one of three, I've found there, took it home and filled it up with gas and it fired right up. It wouldn't shut off though! I had to open it up, took 3 minutes, and hooked the kill linkage up, and have been using it for about 9 years now. The kill linkage did come unhooked one time in that 9 years, but otherwise, it's been a great saw. The other 2 saws I found in the trash, as well as a weed whacker, all either Stihls or Huskies, were simular stories, and are still going here on the farm!


----------



## rsmith335

Wheres tht dumpster?:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Tractor beam: It amazes me- really on how people are with stuff. A few years back i had a near perfect RER murray- i dont really like RER's - so i put it out for a cheep enough $200 ( had a decent running motor, i re did all the wiring, cleaned it all up) - guy stops by and mentions he has a lawntractor that wont run and wondered about some horse trading for my RER - im like " sure thing". The tractor turns out to be one exactally like i had back north- a 99 widebody murray - so im like " How about $100 cash and i take your tractor for the RER?" - I told him of stuff he should do regular on the tractor ( had a tendency to leak gas by the carb when off- i installed a shut off valve) - he nearly blew the thing up within a week because " it was too much trouble to shut a valve off"- he did eventually get another motor for it . He also was like " If y wanna sell the 99 - let me know" - i was thinking " Fat chance- im keeping it".

The 99 had the 'no oil and thrown rod' issue - i had a brand new 13HP briggs i got off a local guy that i swapped on it, had to buy 2 new blades and has been running great ever since.


----------



## rj'sbarn

More often than not, if you take care of the little stuff most of the big stuff takes care of itself.


----------



## jsohn

> The battery is the heart of your electrical system. Inspect all wires often, and keep your battery secure so it doesn't shake around. Inspect your positive cable. If it shorts, you could have a fire because there is usually no fuse or breaker protection for this battery cable.


I annually take off all of the connections and clean them up. Bad grounds can cause tons of trouble and loose, dirty connections can cause excessive drain on a battery. Batteries usually lose 15% a month so i charge my battery every other month or so.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Most that stuff would fall under 'normal maintence' - twice a year for lawntractors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rsmith335 said:


> Wheres tht dumpster?:lmao:


Spread all over Bonner and Kootenei county. The dumpster site that always has good stuff is in Twin Lakes, a very wealthy neighborhood, but the 3 saws I've found all came from Priest River, out by the Green Owl tavern, where the loggers hang out. You'd think someone would have known, or maybe they got tossed by accident. Who knows!


----------



## Kd7lmq

One simple tip I have always followed on my inboard boat diesels, as well as my Yanmar tractor, is to write the engine hrs. on the filter when you do the oil and filter change. I just use a Sharpe, and write the date and hours on the filter so all I have to do is look down when I pull the dipstick before the first start of the day to know the status of my oil. I do the same thing on the Hdy filter as well. I have not found a way to do it on the fuel filters as yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Piece of tape that sticks to the filter and forms a tongue then back to the filter?


----------



## ljeune

This is good advice, I know I really needed this info.


----------



## Mouse

Can I add #11? Don't let the wife, BIL (either of them), FIL, or sister operate the tractor for ANY reason, they won't/can't follow 1-10, they are just to smart to follow instructions.
Mouse


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

............What happened......?


----------



## Mouse

Wife uses lawnmower, checks oil, doesn't put the cap back on, oil is all on the deck when I get home, engine is OK. Wife uses tractor, to "shut it off" she gets off. Battery is dead, she does this ALL the time.
#1 BIL uses my dad's tractor (dad had just died) to pull his son around the house- tractor dies, he leaves it there for a few weeks. I ask him to fix it so he takes it apart and can't put it back together. I repair the tractor, cut the grass. He again wants to PLAY and the tractor breaks!! (he is 350lbs) I repair again and cut the grass. THEN he rides around and leaves the key on- dead battery!!! I had to buy a new one and told him to stay the hell off!
#2 BIL hits things, he just isn't a good driver, he bought a new Craftsman ???? whatever 3years after I bought my Scott's 1642. One day I couldn't get the Scott's running and asked to use his (we live 2 bocks away), I go to pick it up and the steering is all messed up, OK it still drives, I shift and do a wheelie, clutch needs adjustment..I start cutting and notice all the grass is cut @ an angle, deck is out of whack. I finish and park it on the driveway, it leaks oil!! When I offer to fix these problems he tells me how he hit whatever and now something is bent/broken and can't be fixed. HUH?? he knows I restore old tractors and can fix anything but he is who he is and these things don't bother him.
FIL- He is such a nice man I hate to say anything bad about him but on the day we were having a party (I had just finished the CC 125) I had parked the 125 on the lawn so I could get pics of the little boys on it. The FIL comes over and w/o a word gets on and tries to start it, I'm in the back cooking. He didn't realize it had a choke and ran the battery dead, that was just plain rude. The whole family knows the time I spend working to make my tractors perfect and then I have to go out w/ the whole family watching and charge the battery @ a party?? It was like a huge slap in the face, the day I want to show off he has to think he knows everything and embarrassed me. Now when he comes over I take the key out 
Now I will tell you this -my boys (10 &13) can repair, drive, work and be safe on any tractor we have better than any of the above mentioned. It isn't hard, it just takes common sense.


----------



## dirtyhands yet

a stitch in time eh-save a passel of trouble
operator error can sure wreck anyone's day


----------



## wjjones

Kd7lmq said:


> One simple tip I have always followed on my inboard boat diesels, as well as my Yanmar tractor, is to write the engine hrs. on the filter when you do the oil and filter change. I just use a Sharpe, and write the date and hours on the filter so all I have to do is look down when I pull the dipstick before the first start of the day to know the status of my oil. I do the same thing on the Hdy filter as well. I have not found a way to do it on the fuel filters as yet.


 I thought i was the only one who done that i use a sharpie marker to write hrs, and date on tractor, mower, and truck oil filters. I write the oil info on the side of the filter, and fuel filter info on the end/top of the oil filter.


----------



## jcaravalho

i do the same even on my vechiles my wife never knows when she is close to her 3000 mile oil change i write the date change was done on and when the next 3000 mileage change is due helps me know how often a year i have to change them out is


----------



## CDragonworks

I live by this...we have a love of OLD Fiat Sportscars...little 4 cyl cars require a bit of maintaining to keep performance up and problems down...and funny thing so do the tractors...I check oil each time I start them,check water in the radiator and look at the wires to be sure no mouse has eaten them... and AIR is a tractor(or cars best friend) Love this thanks for reminding all!!!!


----------



## agswy

I'm a big proponent of preventive maintenance, especially oil changes. I change it every fall, then twice more; before the first cutting and after the second. Our old IH C had a placard by the fuel tank that said "use clean fuel and keep it clean". Good advice and sometimes hard to do in the field, but an ounce of prevention is worth a ton of cure. Keep it clean and keep it greased. That is an every day thing for me in the summer. At the end of the season I get out the power washer and clean it up, but don't get too crazy around electricals. Operate well within the limits of the machine and never/ever work it hard. Winter is a great time to do more in depth maintenance and keeps me out of the house where my "list" grows long if I seem to sit around very long. Last, I don't let people borrow my wife or dog and I don't let them borrow my tractor!


----------

